# Equalizing Hitch



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I now have a Dodge quad cab 2500 with a 5.9l dielsel. I am being told that I do not need an equalizing/sway control setup. What do you experts say? I will probably be pulling a 6500-7000 lb unloaded weight trailer probably around 29 feet in lenght.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

ORvagabond said:


> I now have a Dodge quad cab 2500 with a 5.9l dielsel. I am being told that I do not need an equalizing/sway control setup. What do you experts say? I will probably be pulling a 6500-7000 lb unloaded weight trailer probably around 29 feet in lenght.


I'd say whomever is telling you that is wrong.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would say a Equal-i-zer or a Reese dual cam should do the trick.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I would say a Equal-i-zer or a Reese dual cam should do the trick.


I'd say the same but I'd get jumped for advertising hitches. He asked if he needed one, not what kind he needed.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

X2... Equal-i-zer or a Reese dual cam. AT LEAST SOMETHING.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I was in the same boat as you a whoile back. I have an F350 Crew Cab and a 25ft Outback. I towed for a year or two without a weight distribution hitch. Most of my camping trips are within a 200 mile radius of home. My trailer never squat the back of the F350 much, it pulled easy and I never felt that I was lacking control of the rig going down the road.

Last year I had a long distance trip and figured I'd get an Equalizer for safety's sake. I love it. Although I do not need it so much for weight distribution, the sway control is impressive. With a strong gust from our Wyoming wind or a blast from a semi passing you, the trailer recovers behind the truck very quickly and without concern. Also, without a weight distribution hitch, you may experience a bit of porpoising or bouncing when going down the road. The Equalizer virtually eliminated this going over bumps on the highway. I now use the Equalizer for all my highway trips.

Bottom line is this: Although you think you may not necessarily need one, you will definitely benefit from having one. Beyond the added safety and peace of mind, you will have a much more enjoyable towing experience. Get one, you will not be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I would say a Equal-i-zer or a Reese dual cam should do the trick.


I'd say the same but I'd get jumped for advertising hitches. He asked if he needed one, not what kind he needed.
[/quote]

He asked if he needed one, you told him he did and I suggested which ones to get. so what is the problem?


----------



## Green_Lantern (Oct 6, 2009)

for that weight & length you need a good WD hitch and sway control. Really depends what you want to spend how much safety you want. I would start with the Equalizer and Reese DualCam they are both good at a fair price. If at all possible check them out in person there alot of differences in setup, design. If you want to spend more take a step up there are some top of the line hitches that are pricey but they are very good and offer much more safety in general. Depends on the type of driving you will be doing also (tow vehicle, frequency, distances, etc.) and what you can afford.

I have an Equalizer works for me and really easy to setup, it was within the price range I wanted to pay. Just do some research ask lots of questions, get the one that is right for your setup, and just as important learn how to setup properly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


Is someone actually making gold plated hitches now? I'd like to see one. Do you have a link?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


Is someone actually making gold plated hitches now? I'd like to see one. Do you have a link?
[/quote]

Sean, Sarcasm!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


Is someone actually making gold plated hitches now? I'd like to see one. Do you have a link?
[/quote]
Yeah here is the link click here


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


Is someone actually making gold plated hitches now? I'd like to see one. Do you have a link?
[/quote]
Yeah here is the link best sway control hitch in the world
[/quote]

That was too easy, Bill... (getting you to post a link to my web site, that is - would you mind changing the anchor text to something like "best sway control hitch in the world"? That would really help the SEO for the page)

It's not really gold plated, it just performs like gold when compared to any of the other steel hitches. In other words... it's the gold standard of hitches.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

With that size trailer, you will need sway control - and NOT just a friction sway bar. That means you will need a hitch that combines weight distribution and sway control. Any of the brands mentioned above would be good choices.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Typically your hitch reciever will still require a wdh setup to distribute the weight into the frame properly. Get a good setup, but you probably don't need a gold plated one with that much truck.


Is someone actually making gold plated hitches now? I'd like to see one. Do you have a link?
[/quote]
Yeah here is the link click here
[/quote]
I think it is the steel hitch at a gold price.

That was too easy, Bill... (getting you to post a link to my web site, that is - would you mind changing the anchor text to something like "best sway control hitch in the world"? That would really help the SEO for the page)

It's not really gold plated, it just performs like gold when compared to any of the other steel hitches. In other words... it's the gold standard of hitches.
[/quote]

I fixed that link


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I fixed that link


LMAO.... Now that is funny!!!









Seriously though, long trailers need good sway control. Heavy trailers need a WDH. Good Sway control/WDH's run from $500 to $3000. You get better performance with higher price, but for the above mentioned combo, I suspect you don't need to get the "best"...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I fixed that link


LMAO.... Now that is funny!!!









Seriously though, long trailers need good sway control. Heavy trailers need a WDH. Good Sway control/WDH's run from $500 to $3000. You get better performance with higher price, but for the above mentioned combo, I suspect you don't need to get the "best"...
[/quote]

Even with a big heavy duty truck like your Dodge, you will be surprised at how much different the drive will be with a weight distribution hitch will make and you will be much more comfortable driving. Just for the extra safety it is worth it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boys and there hitches.................
















Carey


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Green_Lantern said:


> for that weight & length you need a good WD hitch and sway control. Really depends what you want to spend how much safety you want. I would start with the Equalizer and Reese DualCam they are both good at a fair price. If at all possible check them out in person there alot of differences in setup, design. If you want to spend more take a step up there are some top of the line hitches that are pricey but they are very good and offer much more safety in general. Depends on the type of driving you will be doing also (tow vehicle, frequency, distances, etc.) and what you can afford.
> 
> I have an Equalizer works for me and really easy to setup, it was within the price range I wanted to pay. Just do some research ask lots of questions, get the one that is right for your setup, and just as important learn how to setup properly.


What is considered a fair price for those brands? I have been looking at WD hitches (just surfing, no in-person looks yet) and found a vast array of brands and prices. It scares me to purchase a "special" for $179 but I also don't want to get over charged just because I'm a girl. I've never before felt under-trucked with our Dodge 2500 Cummins pulling our goose neck horse trailer. A long bumper-pull and hours of reading are working to make me nervous before we hit the road for spring break!

The truck is a '98, 5.9L diesel, still running and working like a dream
The trailer is a 2007 26KBRS (7,000 GVWR)
The truck's factory hitch (upgraded tow package) says hitch capacity is 5,000 weight bearing/10,000 weight distributing, yet the truck's towing capacity is 12,000 or greater

Thanks for your expertise!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

COCostas said:


> for that weight & length you need a good WD hitch and sway control. Really depends what you want to spend how much safety you want. I would start with the Equalizer and Reese DualCam they are both good at a fair price. If at all possible check them out in person there alot of differences in setup, design. If you want to spend more take a step up there are some top of the line hitches that are pricey but they are very good and offer much more safety in general. Depends on the type of driving you will be doing also (tow vehicle, frequency, distances, etc.) and what you can afford.
> 
> I have an Equalizer works for me and really easy to setup, it was within the price range I wanted to pay. Just do some research ask lots of questions, get the one that is right for your setup, and just as important learn how to setup properly.


What is considered a fair price for those brands? I have been looking at WD hitches (just surfing, no in-person looks yet) and found a vast array of brands and prices. It scares me to purchase a "special" for $179 but I also don't want to get over charged just because I'm a girl. I've never before felt under-trucked with our Dodge 2500 Cummins pulling our goose neck horse trailer. A long bumper-pull and hours of reading are working to make me nervous before we hit the road for spring break!

The truck is a '98, 5.9L diesel, still running and working like a dream
The trailer is a 2007 26KBRS (7,000 GVWR)
The truck's factory hitch (upgraded tow package) says hitch capacity is 5,000 weight bearing/10,000 weight distributing, yet the truck's towing capacity is 12,000 or greater

Thanks for your expertise!
[/quote]

The hitch ratings show exactly why you need a weight distributing hitch, even on a HD truck. The WD hitch spreads the load to the frame of the truck, instead of just pressing down on the end of the hitch and stressing the rear hitch bolts.
To make use of the 12,000 pound towing capacity, you'd need a fifth wheel.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

yup, with the length you've got, and weight a WD hitch and a good sway control (non friction for the length of trailer), is a wise investment that you'll likely never regret. You won't "need it" until it keeps you out of a ditch or accident from a big wind gust or emergency manuever. You will likely notice a much more relaxed towing experience as well.


----------

